# The history of a canister filter



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Many time I don´t post on this board... In spite of i love DIY proyects...

Many time ago from the first time I tried to make a canister filter...

My first attempt.










Very effective model, but it was very inconfortable to do the maintenace labors...

Some year after i was thinking I an model more easy to open and more powerful, with more space to place a big pump .... so i thougth in the possibility to put 2 pumps. As it isn´t a simple thing... I thougth in the possibility of add a external reactor too.
So this model is burning as a 3D model



























Finally coming back to the reality, I decided to make an easy to build and cheap model










It is already working a year... any problem. In the pictura above doesn´t see the hermet closing system.... I promese to you a picture of this issue and filter working in with a external reaktor.

Greets from Spain


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Xema,

Very interesting!

- How do you open and seal the filter shown on the last picture?
- How does the small white part seal around the electric cord? Glue?
- How do you seal the grey L-shaped coupling to the filter housing?
- Did you find it necessary to cut grooves for the rubber seals to lay in?

--Nikolay


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I'm impressed, Xema! All the models look great.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

> - How do you open and seal the filter shown on the last picture?












do you need any more info?



> How does the small white part seal around the electric cord? Glue?


It´s device used to pass eletric cords through walls of machines or other devices. Doesn´t need any kind of seller as glue or similar.












> - How do you seal the grey L-shaped coupling to the filter housing?


Do you mean the L pasted in the bottom of the cylinder? with a bit of termic glue.



> - Did you find it necessary to cut grooves for the rubber seals to lay in?


I didn´t need to cut grooves, I putted plastic pieces whiches laid in the rubber seals.

Piscesgirl, Thanks a lot

Greets from Spain


----------



## kristap (Oct 31, 2005)

wow - that's quite a project, Xema. Looks good and you say that it's been working well for a year? That's great.


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

It's ingenious! It's diy projects like that that put mine to shame! LOL!


----------

